# [Q] How do I set WiFi proxy settings for use in Android Applications?



## vantt1 (May 13, 2013)

I have an Android phone and tablet (see my signature for models), both of which I use at home on my home WiFi network and at college, which uses a proxy server on their network to censor websites and whatnot. I can connect fine to the college's network through a web browser, but the applications on either of my devices cannot seem to connect using the pre-configured proxy settings. These applications include the Play Store, Yahoo! Mail, and various other applications that needs to sync. I have noticed that whenever I open a web browser on my Android devices, a popup box prompting me for my network Username and Password, and I have to press "Log In" to connect to the network.

So my question is this; is there a way to tell my apps to use the proxy settings and my username/password to connect to the network?
(I have yet to try an application called ProxyDroid - it looks like it will work, but I will have to try it tomorrow to see. It might have some problems working on JB 4.2.2.)


----------



## mayank9856 (May 13, 2013)

Use proxy droid....
It wld surely help u...

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## vantt1 (May 16, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> Use proxy droid....
> It wld surely help u...
> 
> if it's helping you it must be thanked.
> ...

Click to collapse



ProxyDroid doesn't work in 4.2.2, unfortunately.


----------



## SandroBSupp (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,
You should try Drony or SandroProxy



vantt1 said:


> I have an Android phone and tablet (see my signature for models), both of which I use at home on my home WiFi network and at college, which uses a proxy server on their network to censor websites and whatnot. I can connect fine to the college's network through a web browser, but the applications on either of my devices cannot seem to connect using the pre-configured proxy settings. These applications include the Play Store, Yahoo! Mail, and various other applications that needs to sync. I have noticed that whenever I open a web browser on my Android devices, a popup box prompting me for my network Username and Password, and I have to press "Log In" to connect to the network.
> 
> So my question is this; is there a way to tell my apps to use the proxy settings and my username/password to connect to the network?
> (I have yet to try an application called ProxyDroid - it looks like it will work, but I will have to try it tomorrow to see. It might have some problems working on JB 4.2.2.)

Click to collapse


----------



## dragoncurt (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi this is the same at my college , can anyone confirm a working way yet ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 2ka (Jul 28, 2014)

I am experiencing the same problem when I connect to my office LAN and can seem to find where I can add the Proxy settings in my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 P5200 running 4.2.2. Has anyone found a solution to this please?


----------

